

Show HN: Startup idea generator, based on what people want - mw67
https://twitter.com/search?q=I%20wish%20someone%20would%20invent&src=sprv

======
1arity
A sampling of the brilliance of this method :

"I wish someone would invent really gooey toffee that is made of meat to give
to dogs to glue their mouths shut to stop them fucking barking."

And how!

Well, aside from that, there were some okay ones.

~~~
mw67
we should look at the similar ones, in case there are patterns or many people
wanting the same (realistic) stuff

